# Lighting Issue



## carcharios (Jun 16, 2009)

I have Frieda, my adopted 1.5 year old female B/W Tegu living in our sunroom. I cut out a hole in a large rubbermaid bin filled with Cypress mulch and she currently sleeps in there at night. There is natural sun that comes through the glass but my concern is that the glass may not permit the right amount of UVB lights. I was thinking of getting her a clip on lamp with a UVB bulb and mounting it on a stand for her - assuming she'll choose to bask under it. Can anyone recommend an affordable bulb for this kind of purpose? 

Carcharios


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 16, 2009)

UVB cannot penetrate glass. Sure the light will come through the glass, but no UVB or UVA will.

You're going to need some lights.

Soem great bulbs are Powersuns and Megarays


----------



## carcharios (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, suppose I'm going to get a clamp light fixture with a UVB bulb tomorrow. What type of clamp setup and bulb would be best to purchase for my 1.5 year old female Tegu? Can anyone throw out a specific brand name, etc. Most likely, I'm going to have to purchase it at my local PETCO. I got a Zilla combo heat lamp and full spectrum for my little tegu in the 30 gallon for a good price but I'm not sure which setup to get for Frieda. I do know it's going to have to be a clamp on fixture so please keep that in mind. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

-Update, I found several people recommended the T-Rex Active UV Heat bulb. This seems to be the perfect fit for what I want except its quite pricey. Are they any less expensive alternatives similar to this product that have both the basking light and the UVA/UVB?

Carcharios


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 17, 2009)

carcharios said:


> -Update, I found several people recommended the T-Rex Active UV Heat bulb. This seems to be the perfect fit for what I want except its quite pricey. Are they any less expensive alternatives similar to this product that have both the basking light and the UVA/UVB?
> 
> Carcharios



How much are they charging? My local pet shop charges $80 for powersuns but I get them online for $40 with shipping. You might want to check online for better prices.


----------



## Tarantu1aMan (Jun 18, 2009)

UVB will not penetrate the glass,you will probably need a bulb,i recommend exo-terra's "solar glo" it is UVA/UVB and heat.also,make sure its not getting too hot during the day.sunlight can quickly heat glass to extreme temps,so watch out about this,make sure the tegu can regulate its body heat.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 18, 2009)

ZooMed 160W Powersun
or Megaray


----------



## carcharios (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, ready to purchase a set up but a few last questions; I'm looking to get the Ex-Terra Glowlight lamp fixture but since it says its only rated to 150 watts, should I go with the Powersun 100 or look to get another higher rated lamp fixture and get the 160 Powersun?


Carcharios


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 19, 2009)

the problem you might have is that uv bulbs dont produce much heat ,so she wont bask under it. if she has a regular basking area use the uv bulb there. ive read the bulb should be 12" or less from the lizard but not much more that that. I also know that natral sunlight produces ALOT more uv light than bulbs , so if you can take her out side for awile each day (or every other day) she will probably get more benifit from the sun than the light bulb. I use both.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't like taking my tegus outside at this point after experiencing my younger of the two taking off on my two weeks ago. I'm still amazed my wife found him. I think ultimately, I'm going to have to construct an outside cage and forego the whole light fixture issue. But in the meantime, I need to get something that I can set up in the sunporch.


Carcharios


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 20, 2009)

im scared mine will make a run for it too. I dont let him roam around outside. i put him in a blue rubbermaid with a screen lid i made. keep half the container in the shade and check on him every 15 min or so. I also recently checked out the portable outdoor dog cages. some models would work but your tegu could still dig under it. would still be a good option for a temporary sun area or "exersise" pen, if used on a hard flat surface like a wooden deck and place something on top to add extra weight so he couldn't go under it.


----------

